# Show your Desktop



## Bleipriester

Such a thread should be on a board.

If you like to, create a screenshot of your Desktop.

Just started my latest project today: Using 64 bit Vista, took over 6 Gigs of Downloads to get the files you need to create a bootable image of Vista and the Updates for it. Wow, I really must be bored...


----------



## dilloduck

I'm still figuring out how to post a picture--


----------



## Bleipriester

dilloduck said:


> I'm still figuring out how to post a picture--


At first you can take a shot with the print key. Then go to paint and insert it, save it and load it up to imagesshack. I use the freeware Picpick for such operations.


----------



## April

Kinda boring, I know...I just learned how to take a screen shot. I sized it down a bit too...


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Gracie

[/IMG]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Mr. H.

hjmick said:


>



I think I've been there. Reagan's digs?


----------



## hjmick

Mr. H. said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been there. Reagan's digs?
Click to expand...


Yes indeed. I used to live in Camarillo, not too far from Simi Valley. Visited the library many times. That is one of the better photos I took during my visits.


----------



## Gracie

Heh. I used to live in Oxnard.


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Synthaholic

hjmick said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been there. Reagan's digs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. I used to live in Camarillo, not too far from Simi Valley. Visited the library many times. That is one of the better photos I took during my visits.
Click to expand...

How is the Iran Contra exhibit?


----------



## Synthaholic

Here's one:


----------



## Mr. H.

Synthaholic said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been there. Reagan's digs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. I used to live in Camarillo, not too far from Simi Valley. Visited the library many times. That is one of the better photos I took during my visits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is the Iran Contra exhibit?
Click to expand...





Here's the one at my office:


----------



## Synthaholic

Those are the biggest damn turtle eggs I've ever seen!


----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## iamwhatiseem

And along with uncensored2008....Linux Desktop
This is an old pic, but I am not on my home computers right now


----------



## Dot Com

VERY Progressive 



Mr. H. said:


>


----------



## namvet




----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> How is the Iran Contra exhibit?



Not as popular as the cum-strained dress exhibit.


----------



## April

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Iran Contra exhibit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as popular as the cum-strained dress exhibit.
Click to expand...


Show us your desktop, Warrior....I'll show you mine  if you show me yours...

my desktop has changed since the first posting...


----------



## Synthaholic

Warbler thinks that Clinton's affair is equal to Reagan:



 Lying to the America people ("I will never negotiate with terrorists")
 Violating U.S. law
 Having 14 members of his administration indicted/convicted
 Pardoning those who were convicted




But Warbler is a dope, so . . .


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Politico

Ok if you're really interested in black.


----------



## Ringel05

There is a desktop thread buried back in there somewhere.


----------



## Trajan

ok.....my shot of the Venus Transit...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> There is a desktop thread buried back in there somewhere.


Really? I did a search before.


----------



## Bleipriester

Politico said:


> Ok if you're really interested in black.


lol
Really?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a desktop thread buried back in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I did a search before.
Click to expand...

Three or four pages back.

Here's my current one:


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> Warbler thinks that Clinton's affair is equal to Reagan:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to the America people ("I will never negotiate with terrorists")
> Violating U.S. law
> Having 14 members of his administration indicted/convicted
> Pardoning those who were convicted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Warbler is a dope, so . . .




and you're a moron for having to make this a politically charged thread....moronic pathology confirmed, and,  you're an asshole. True story.


----------



## Mr. H.

Here's the latest... at work.


----------



## Bleipriester

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4104/auj0.jpg


----------



## RandomVariable

No M$ is a good thing.


----------



## RandomVariable

Wow, 4 Linux so far.


----------



## peach174




----------



## DriftingSand

No Post!!  I keep getting a message that my "message is too short" even though I include text and a screen shot.  Sorry ... no post.


----------



## peach174

This one is my favorite, but I do get tired of it, so then I put up the one with the cat throwing out electricity.


----------



## Ropey

Mine rotates on designs.


----------



## Mushroom

Well, this is my desktop at work:


----------



## Gracie

Mine is solid black. Screen saver is Bubbles. Makes a nice nightlight.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Synthaholic

DriftingSand said:


> No Post!!  I keep getting a message that my "message is too short" even though I include text and a screen shot.  Sorry ... no post.


You were probably including your content within the brackets [] of the previous poster.  I've done that before by mistake.


----------



## Bleipriester

Have you ever seen such a tiny galaxy? And I am still wondering what that giant shield around the planet is - not to mention that spacecraft...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> How is the Iran Contra exhibit?



It consists of wax figures of Jim Wright, Tom Harkin, and Edward Boland waving Soviet Flags and singing the International. No doubt it would give you a hard on - Synthia.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL

Here's mine.  I'm planning on changing it soon though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Darkwind

Mr. H. said:


>


That background is soooo perverted.....I like it....


----------



## Darkwind

Bleipriester said:


> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4104/auj0.jpg


as non committal as I am when it comes to desktop art.....I have to say......this is kind of ghey....


----------



## Darkwind

Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.



 You have three anti-viruses installed?
Not only does that hog copious memory, but it actually increases the chance of getting a virus. In some cases the programs will cancel each other out - leaving you without protection.


----------



## Darkwind

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have three anti-viruses installed?
> Not only does that hog copious memory, but it actually increases the chance of getting a virus. In some cases the programs will cancel each other out - leaving you without protection.
Click to expand...

If you know how to configure the software, they can be set to ignore each other.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have three anti-viruses installed?
> Not only does that hog copious memory, but it actually increases the chance of getting a virus. In some cases the programs will cancel each other out - leaving you without protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you know how to configure the software, they can be set to ignore each other.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but that begs the question - why? Not trying to be an ass...honestly curious why you feel you need that. 
 Securing your browser is 10 times more effective than securing the computer. And doesn't cost anything, nor consumes much memory.


----------



## Darkwind

I don't use one solution, nor do I believe that one solution is the answer to any question.

Given the recent high profile breeches of some of the best security in the world, why would anyone secure just one avenue of their IT life?


----------



## Bleipriester

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.


This is really annoying. Especially that free Origin game.


----------



## Darkwind

Bleipriester said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> This is really annoying. Especially that free Origin game.
Click to expand...

??

Why in the hell would anyone find a program on someone elses desktop annoying?


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Bleipriester

Darkwind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> This is really annoying. Especially that free Origin game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> Why in the hell would anyone find a program on someone elses desktop annoying?
Click to expand...

I really don´t know.


----------



## ChrisL

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> Mine is actually kind of boring and strangely unorganized.



You have a ton of programs!  Your computer must have a lot of memory!


----------



## ChrisL

Here is my new desktop!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Such a thread should be on a board.
> 
> If you like to, create a screenshot of your Desktop.
> 
> Just started my latest project today: Using 64 bit Vista, took over 6 Gigs of Downloads to get the files you need to create a bootable image of Vista and the Updates for it. Wow, I really must be bored...



I have an bootable image that is 114GB in size. Not sure what you're trying to do or imply, but just log on to MSDN for a bootable ISO.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Here is my new desktop!
> 
> View attachment 33492



Auugh...get rid of those uneeded icons!!!


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread should be on a board.
> 
> If you like to, create a screenshot of your Desktop.
> 
> Just started my latest project today: Using 64 bit Vista, took over 6 Gigs of Downloads to get the files you need to create a bootable image of Vista and the Updates for it. Wow, I really must be bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an bootable image that is 114GB in size. Not sure what you're trying to do or imply, but just log on to MSDN for a bootable ISO.
Click to expand...

Mircosoft doesn´t offer Vista images but only a building set one can use for upgrade. To make a bootable image out of these files, one have to follow some instructions:
Windows Vista Direct Download Links

But what about your ultimate huge image? Surely you don´t got it from MS. What can you do with it and how do you boot from it?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new desktop!
> 
> View attachment 33492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auugh...get rid of those uneeded icons!!!
Click to expand...


What do you mean?  I need those.


----------



## Rotagilla

one night somewhere in california


----------



## iamwhatiseem

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new desktop!
> 
> View attachment 33492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auugh...get rid of those uneeded icons!!!
Click to expand...


All that HP bloatware


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new desktop!
> 
> View attachment 33492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auugh...get rid of those uneeded icons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that HP bloatware
Click to expand...


You never know when it could come in handy.  Besides, as you can see, it's not like I have a lot of things stored on this computer.  This one is my play computer!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife

Bleipriester said:


> Have you ever seen such a tiny galaxy? And I am still wondering what that giant shield around the planet is - not to mention that spacecraft...


Really like this one!


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## hipeter924




----------



## longknife

hipeter924 said:


>


Very nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## hipeter924

longknife said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I'm jealous.
Click to expand...

There sure are nice ones you can pick up on free HD wallpaper sites.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## hipeter924

Bleipriester said:


>


Yep, that is how they should have done Windows 8/8.1 and allowed the tiles as an extra rather than a default.


----------



## Bleipriester

hipeter924 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that is how they should have done Windows 8/8.1 and allowed the tiles as an extra rather than a default.
Click to expand...

They should have but its fine...


----------



## longknife

I can't figure how to do mine.


----------



## ChrisL

I just have a plain black background right now.  Boring, I know.    I haven't bothered to look at any wallpapers for my computer lately.


----------



## skye

she is dead now

but that's what I have...just too gorgeous.


----------



## Manonthestreet

hjmick said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been there. Reagan's digs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. I used to live in Camarillo, not too far from Simi Valley. Visited the library many times. That is one of the better photos I took during my visits.
Click to expand...

Was there right around New Yrs took almost exact pic.......place was packed . People were parked almost all the way down the hill. Dont use Apple maps, dumps you at a horse stable on opposite side.


----------



## skye

reeva and his love ....who killed her 

both of them beautiful people....my next desktop might be that one


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> reeva and his love ....who killed her
> 
> both of them beautiful people....my next desktop might be that one



Why do you want to have dead women as your screen saver?  That's a bit morbid.  Also, I believe HE killed her.


----------



## skye

bless her killed by jealousy by his boy friend ...and  she....so gorgeous....

hard to get more gorgeous....

this might be my next  desktop because is so beautiful...so ..so beautiful   she was a  lawyer too....)


----------



## skye

men get nervy when they meet beauty

they can not put up with it

so

they kill


----------



## skye

Reeva

(((rest in Peace Reeva))) 

desktop ...


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Reeva
> 
> (((rest in Peace Reeva)))
> 
> desktop ...



He only gets like 5 years for killing her.  They call it "negligent homicide."  He'll probably be out in 2-1/2 years.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reeva
> 
> (((rest in Peace Reeva)))
> 
> desktop ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only gets like 5 years for killing her.  They call it "negligent homicide."  He'll probably be out in 2-1/2 years.
Click to expand...


I know, who breaks into your house and heads to the bathroom first


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reeva
> 
> (((rest in Peace Reeva)))
> 
> desktop ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only gets like 5 years for killing her.  They call it "negligent homicide."  He'll probably be out in 2-1/2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, who breaks into your house and heads to the bathroom first
Click to expand...


Nobody, that's who.  Who doesn't check to see if their girlfriend/wife is in the bed beside him before he shoots the bathroom full of holes?    I did not buy his stories at all.


----------



## skye

he wanted her only for his own

don't blame him

too beautifull


----------



## skye

i want to be like Reeva

what


I don't care


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> he wanted her only for his own
> 
> don't blame him
> 
> too beautifull



I know everyone feels sorry for him because of his disability, but let me tell you something.  A lot of times, disabled people are the BIGGEST jerks and have a big fat chip on their shoulder.  Know why?  Because their parents spoil the CRAP out of them.  Kind of hard not to when you have a child with no legs.  So they grow up to be big selfish assholes.  

I am willing to bet any money that he just lost it with her.  He lost his temper with her, and he killed her.  He knew there was no intruder in the house.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> i want to be like Reeva
> 
> what
> 
> 
> I don't care



Geez, what's wrong with being yourself?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wanted her only for his own
> 
> don't blame him
> 
> too beautifull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone feels sorry for him because of his disability, but let me tell you something.  A lot of times, disabled people are the BIGGEST jerks and have a big fat chip on their shoulder.  Know why?  Because their parents spoil the CRAP out of them.  Kind of hard not to when you have a child with no legs.  So they grow up to be big selfish assholes.
> 
> I am willing to bet any money that he just lost it with her.  He lost his temper with her, and he killed her.  He knew there was no intruder in the house.
Click to expand...



yep

he lost his temper

he killed her

she was just too attractive too beautiful and he

was insecure

My God

how gorgeous was her ..may her ashes rest in peace!


(((Reeva)))


----------



## skye

Good Night 

Remain in beauty...y'all

that counts a lot...

bye good night....sleep tight ..sleep with beauty in your mind


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wanted her only for his own
> 
> don't blame him
> 
> too beautifull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone feels sorry for him because of his disability, but let me tell you something.  A lot of times, disabled people are the BIGGEST jerks and have a big fat chip on their shoulder.  Know why?  Because their parents spoil the CRAP out of them.  Kind of hard not to when you have a child with no legs.  So they grow up to be big selfish assholes.
> 
> I am willing to bet any money that he just lost it with her.  He lost his temper with her, and he killed her.  He knew there was no intruder in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> 
> he lost his temper
> 
> he killed her
> 
> she was just too attractive too beautiful and he
> 
> was insecure
> 
> My God
> 
> how gorgeous was her ..may her ashes rest in peace!
> 
> 
> (((Reeva)))
Click to expand...


Yup, very beautiful.  Sad.  I feel sorry for her parents especially.


----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


> I can't figure how to do mine.


You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
Click to expand...


People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
Click to expand...

Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something. 

If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
Click to expand...


I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
Click to expand...

What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?


----------



## Iceweasel

This in Mint 17.1, dual montor setup with 4 desktops (as seen in the Cairo Dock).


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
Click to expand...


They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.

I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
Click to expand...

Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
Click to expand...


I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.


Been there, done that. I was an absolute last resort for me because it took almost a week to install the Windows programs. They are very time consuming unless it's a tiny one, and few were. Linux takes just a few minutes for big programs and wouldn't be a issue, done that many times too with different distros.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to do mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the solution in the Windows 8 Support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People need to be very careful if they are going to download screensavers from online sites.  A LOT of them carry viruses and malware.  My computer is infected right now with malware.  I'm STILL trying to get rid of it because it imbeds itself into files and you can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  *They can and do install malware on your computer.*
Click to expand...



Try this

Malwarebytes Free Anti-Malware Internet Security Software


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. I was an absolute last resort for me because it took almost a week to install the Windows programs. They are very time consuming unless it's a tiny one, and few were. Linux takes just a few minutes for big programs and wouldn't be a issue, done that many times too with different distros.
Click to expand...

What takes long about installing a Windows program?


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I offer screensavers nor are the offerings infected with something.
> 
> If your machine is infected with malware, you should try to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
Click to expand...

Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  I even went to the HP techs for help.  They can't find it yet.  I'm going to try again today, but do not try to download screensavers from the free screensaver sites, unless you know and trust the site.  They can and do install malware on your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
Click to expand...


I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
Click to expand...



Smart do not start messing with the guts of your system you may poke your eye out and screw up the entire system. To run a diagnostic or program to search for malware is first echelon maintenance IMO after that bring it to a pro much like you would a car if it needed work.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smart do not start messing with the guts of your system you may poke your eye out and screw up the entire system. To run a diagnostic or program to search for malware is first echelon maintenance IMO after that bring it to a pro much like you would a car if it needed work.
Click to expand...


Yup, I've already done the malware scan.  It has quarantined some of the malware, but some still remains that is apparently well hidden.  I will be calling the HP techs again later today.  That's a free service, so hopefully they can help me out.  If not, I'll be calling the Geek Squad.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you sure your PC is infected though even HP cannot find anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
Click to expand...

It is pretty simple. Watch what the geeks  are doing and you can do it yourself.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> What takes long about installing a Windows program?


Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.

I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smart do not start messing with the guts of your system you may poke your eye out and screw up the entire system. To run a diagnostic or program to search for malware is first echelon maintenance IMO after that bring it to a pro much like you would a car if it needed work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I've already done the malware scan.  It has quarantined some of the malware, but some still remains that is apparently well hidden.  I will be calling the HP techs again later today.  That's a free service, so hopefully they can help me out.  If not, I'll be calling the Geek Squad.
Click to expand...



honestly, if you do not want to learn or  get involved with the tech end of this then just drop off,  walk away come back and pick it up let the people you pay for the heavy lifting get the job done


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smart do not start messing with the guts of your system you may poke your eye out and screw up the entire system. To run a diagnostic or program to search for malware is first echelon maintenance IMO after that bring it to a pro much like you would a car if it needed work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I've already done the malware scan.  It has quarantined some of the malware, but some still remains that is apparently well hidden.  I will be calling the HP techs again later today.  That's a free service, so hopefully they can help me out.  If not, I'll be calling the Geek Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, if you do not want to learn or  get involved with the tech end of this then just drop off,  walk away come back and pick it up let the people you pay for the heavy lifting get the job done
Click to expand...


I just don't want to make things worse.  I am no computer tech, that's for sure.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They acknowledged there is a problem but they can't find it yet.  You seem to think it's easy, well it isn't.    That's why I'm saying to be very careful.  These files imbed themselves into other files and are VERY difficult to get rid of sometimes.  I've run malware program several times now.  It keeps quarantining adware files every time I do it.
> 
> I have my computer set now where I don't allow javascripts to run, except for here and on Youtube.  If I allow javascripts to run, then I get pop up ads no matter which site I go to, which in turn slows down my computer to the point where I have to kill pages, and I really can't do ANYTHING.  You tube and this site seem to be okay.  I can still see them running on the bottom tool bar but they can't pop up because they're blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you wipe the hard disk and re-install Windows? That should solve your problem. Ask a friend to do it for you, if you don´t know how to completely set up the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might end up having to do that.  That sucks though!  Lol.  I might even have Geek Squad come out if I can come up with the $$$.    Geek Squad is pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't take too long. But you should be sure you have all the programs, drivers and private files stored somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would certainly not attempt to do that myself.  I think I would probably give it to the geeks instead.    Their work is guaranteed.  Mine, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is pretty simple. Watch what the geeks  are doing and you can do it yourself.
Click to expand...


I'm not much of a techy type person.  I can operate the computer.  I'm familiar with a lot of different programs, but what makes the computer tick is a mystery to me.    I look at of these files and things, and I have not a CLUE.  Lol.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What takes long about installing a Windows program?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What takes long about installing a Windows program?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What takes long about installing a Windows program?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

It's true. It is not a large program btw. 361 MB it says.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What takes long about installing a Windows program?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. It is not a large program btw. 361 MB it says.
Click to expand...

I've used Windows since '95 and no large program installed in less than 10-15 minutes. Most large ones much longer. Installed many on numerous computers and seen many as well so I'll call bull.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What takes long about installing a Windows program?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. It is not a large program btw. 361 MB it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used Windows since '95 and no large program installed in less than 10-15 minutes. Most large ones much longer. Installed many on numerous computers and seen many as well so I'll call bull.
Click to expand...

I don´t have such a problem and never had.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything. As always. The setups run and run and run, takes sometimes 30 minutes for something like Corel Paint. Gimp on Linux would take maybe 5 minutes to download AND install.
> 
> I have a new computer, load 2 distros on it but used my video card out of the Windows machine.  The XP machine has onboard video, works fine in Debian but I still can't get Windows to run right. It can't find a vga driver on the disk and I no longer can connect to the internet. WTF? I just spent an hour trying to connect it to the internet, still no go. I've never fucked with it in any Linux distro besides plugging the cable in. If it weren't for the Garmin and design/production software I'd format the XP partition in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. It is not a large program btw. 361 MB it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used Windows since '95 and no large program installed in less than 10-15 minutes. Most large ones much longer. Installed many on numerous computers and seen many as well so I'll call bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a problem and never had.
Click to expand...

It isn't a problem, installing Window programs is very time consuming compared to OSX and Linux. My 20 years of experience mean more to me than a Microsoft fanboi. You guys live in some kind of alternate reality, for the Borg I guess.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

30 minutes would be a loooooooooong time for an install today. 
In the Wind95 days, yeah I have had multi-CD programs take as long as an hour.
 But not today. 
  When building a PC at work I will uninstall the crapware...install Firefox, Office, wipe out temporary virus protection and install a real one. We use Panda. Install printers, set up network drives etc.
All of this will take about 30 minutes or so. The majority of that time will be office, which is stupidly long to install for some reason. It takes longer to install Office than a much larger program like InDesign Suite...which us three programs all larger than office.
 But something like Corel...I would guess about 5 minutes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

On the contrary, yes, I can setup a Linux machine in about 3 or 4 minutes. No anti-virus, Open Office is already installed and mapping drives is of course only a few seconds. And setting up a printer in Linux is 1000 times easier and faster than Windows. But to be fair, that is because printer makers pack in all kinds of bloatware in their executables. It is outrageous you can't get to most printer ini files without installing the whole freaking thing


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> 30 minutes would be a loooooooooong time for an install today.
> In the Wind95 days, yeah I have had multi-CD programs take as long as an hour.
> But not today.
> When building a PC at work I will uninstall the crapware...install Firefox, Office, wipe out temporary virus protection and install a real one. We use Panda. Install printers, set up network drives etc.
> All of this will take about 30 minutes or so. The majority of that time will be office, which is stupidly long to install for some reason. It takes longer to install Office than a much larger program like InDesign Suite...which us three programs all larger than office.
> But something like Corel...I would guess about 5 minutes.


I've got Corel X5 and it takes longer than 2 minutes to load and did take about 30 minutes for the whole shebang, off of disks.

It's a AMD core duo system with no anti-virus overhead. I don't run it on the net except for the Garmin update.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X7 and it takes two minutes to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. It is not a large program btw. 361 MB it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used Windows since '95 and no large program installed in less than 10-15 minutes. Most large ones much longer. Installed many on numerous computers and seen many as well so I'll call bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a problem and never had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a problem, installing Window programs is very time consuming compared to OSX and Linux. My 20 years of experience mean more to me than a Microsoft fanboi. You guys live in some kind of alternate reality, for the Borg I guess.
Click to expand...

And there´s the point.
Your Windows thread of patience is far shorter than the Linux edition. In addition, your clock is set to fast forward when you install a Windows program.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes would be a loooooooooong time for an install today.
> In the Wind95 days, yeah I have had multi-CD programs take as long as an hour.
> But not today.
> When building a PC at work I will uninstall the crapware...install Firefox, Office, wipe out temporary virus protection and install a real one. We use Panda. Install printers, set up network drives etc.
> All of this will take about 30 minutes or so. The majority of that time will be office, which is stupidly long to install for some reason. It takes longer to install Office than a much larger program like InDesign Suite...which us three programs all larger than office.
> But something like Corel...I would guess about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Corel X5 and it takes longer than 2 minutes to load and did take about 30 minutes for the whole shebang, off of disks.
> 
> It's a AMD core duo system with no anti-virus overhead. I don't run it on the net except for the Garmin update.
Click to expand...

I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes would be a loooooooooong time for an install today.
> In the Wind95 days, yeah I have had multi-CD programs take as long as an hour.
> But not today.
> When building a PC at work I will uninstall the crapware...install Firefox, Office, wipe out temporary virus protection and install a real one. We use Panda. Install printers, set up network drives etc.
> All of this will take about 30 minutes or so. The majority of that time will be office, which is stupidly long to install for some reason. It takes longer to install Office than a much larger program like InDesign Suite...which us three programs all larger than office.
> But something like Corel...I would guess about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Corel X5 and it takes longer than 2 minutes to load and did take about 30 minutes for the whole shebang, off of disks.
> 
> It's a AMD core duo system with no anti-virus overhead. I don't run it on the net except for the Garmin update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I do that also for programs that install on multiple machines.
You old enough to remember when everyone would copy the whole Windows installer CD to a partition? 
If you didn't you would pull your hair out. At that time Windows would only install what it had to due to small HD's. So everytime you wanted to install a program Windows would interrupt and tell you to put in the Windows CD to copy dependencies. Sometimes multiple times. Man those days sucked.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.


I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.

I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes would be a loooooooooong time for an install today.
> In the Wind95 days, yeah I have had multi-CD programs take as long as an hour.
> But not today.
> When building a PC at work I will uninstall the crapware...install Firefox, Office, wipe out temporary virus protection and install a real one. We use Panda. Install printers, set up network drives etc.
> All of this will take about 30 minutes or so. The majority of that time will be office, which is stupidly long to install for some reason. It takes longer to install Office than a much larger program like InDesign Suite...which us three programs all larger than office.
> But something like Corel...I would guess about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Corel X5 and it takes longer than 2 minutes to load and did take about 30 minutes for the whole shebang, off of disks.
> 
> It's a AMD core duo system with no anti-virus overhead. I don't run it on the net except for the Garmin update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do that also for programs that install on multiple machines.
> You old enough to remember when everyone would copy the whole Windows installer CD to a partition?
> If you didn't you would pull your hair out. At that time Windows would only install what it had to due to small HD's. So everytime you wanted to install a program Windows would interrupt and tell you to put in the Windows CD to copy dependencies. Sometimes multiple times. Man those days sucked.
Click to expand...

I had that in rare cases. My first computer ran Windows 95.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
Click to expand...

There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.
Click to expand...

Sounds like A Microsoft rep. "You are inferior and no one else on earth has this problem and ignore all the naysayers."  

Jesus Christ dude. It's a piece of shit and I spent too much of my life dicking with Microsoft products. It isn't worth it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like A Microsoft rep. "You are inferior and no one else on earth has this problem and ignore all the naysayers."
> 
> Jesus Christ dude. It's a piece of shit and I spent too much of my life dicking with Microsoft products. It isn't worth it.
Click to expand...


With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years??? 
The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
> I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years???
> The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.


I think it's a story that's been retold many times. IBM was top dog, Kodak, etc. They got the big dog syndrome and got fat, dumb and happy.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like A Microsoft rep. "You are inferior and no one else on earth has this problem and ignore all the naysayers."
> 
> Jesus Christ dude. It's a piece of shit and I spent too much of my life dicking with Microsoft products. It isn't worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
> I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years???
> The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.
Click to expand...

It´s not that. But even Microsoft cannot compete with a company with religious fanboys. Apple can restrict its products how it likes to and the fanboys keep praying.
Apple says: "If you want to copy music onto your music player, you can´t do it without our software that includes a store (sinister laughter)."
And the fanboys reply:" Apple, Apple, Apple!"


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
> I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years???
> The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a story that's been retold many times. IBM was top dog, Kodak, etc. They got the big dog syndrome and got fat, dumb and happy.
Click to expand...

Its Samsung that should provide proper drivers for its phones.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t install from discs. It´s too circumstantial and lengthy. My programs are stored on a HDD partition from where I can install them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like A Microsoft rep. "You are inferior and no one else on earth has this problem and ignore all the naysayers."
> 
> Jesus Christ dude. It's a piece of shit and I spent too much of my life dicking with Microsoft products. It isn't worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
> I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years???
> The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s not that. But even Microsoft cannot compete with a company with religious fanboys. Apple can restrict its products how it likes to and the fanboys keep praying.
> Apple says: "If you want to copy music onto your music player, you can´t do it without our software that includes a store (sinister laughter)."
> And the fanboys reply:" Apple, Apple, Apple!"
Click to expand...


C'mon Blie...Apple has sold over 100,000,000 iPods...I was not aware there was that many Apple fanboys. 
Or could it be that when compared to other devices like Zune, it was simply superior. 
It is a bit silly to attribute Apples worldwide success to a handful of fanboys.


----------



## longknife

Excuse me but isn't this thread about showing our desktops?

Before unwatching it, perhaps someone could answer my question about how to capture and share mine?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

longknife said:


> Excuse me but isn't this thread about showing our desktops?
> 
> Before unwatching it, perhaps someone could answer my question about how to capture and share mine?



If you have WIndows......
Look at the top of your keyboard...you will find a button that has "PrntScr" or something like that. If the button looks like this...





Then you have to hit and hold the shift key, before pushing it.

Then open "Paint"...and either click Edit->Paste or simply hit ctrl-v.
Save the image.
Go to a photo share site, I use TinyPic - Free Image Hosting Photo Sharing Video Hosting
Upload the file...then right click on the image, choose "copy image location" or "save image location" whichever...then come here and hit the little phot icon and paste what you copied and whalaaa...there you go.


----------



## longknife

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but isn't this thread about showing our desktops?
> 
> Before unwatching it, perhaps someone could answer my question about how to capture and share mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have WIndows......
> Look at the top of your keyboard...you will find a button that has "PrntScr" or something like that. If the button looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to hit and hold the shift key, before pushing it.
> 
> Then open "Paint"...and either click Edit->Paste or simply hit ctrl-v.
> Save the image.
> Go to a photo share site, I use TinyPic - Free Image Hosting Photo Sharing Video Hosting
> Upload the file...then right click on the image, choose "copy image location" or "save image location" whichever...then come here and hit the little phot icon and paste what you copied and whalaaa...there you go.
Click to expand...


Guess I'm dumb. Have Win8.1. I click on the PrtScr button and absolutely nothing happens!


----------



## Iceweasel

longknife said:


> Guess I'm dumb. Have Win8.1. I click on the PrtScr button and absolutely nothing happens!


I don't have 8.1 but it may be saved to the clipboard, which is just in memory. You have to open an image editor, like Paint, Photoshop, Gimp, etc. then paste the image (usually under edit), or control v.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

longknife said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but isn't this thread about showing our desktops?
> 
> Before unwatching it, perhaps someone could answer my question about how to capture and share mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have WIndows......
> Look at the top of your keyboard...you will find a button that has "PrntScr" or something like that. If the button looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to hit and hold the shift key, before pushing it.
> 
> Then open "Paint"...and either click Edit->Paste or simply hit ctrl-v.
> Save the image.
> Go to a photo share site, I use TinyPic - Free Image Hosting Photo Sharing Video Hosting
> Upload the file...then right click on the image, choose "copy image location" or "save image location" whichever...then come here and hit the little phot icon and paste what you copied and whalaaa...there you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess I'm dumb. Have Win8.1. I click on the PrtScr button and absolutely nothing happens!
Click to expand...


Correct, nothing will happen. In Linux and Mac the screen flashes white for just an instant so at least you know something happened. For whatever reason with Windows there is no indication anything happened.
1) Open Microsoft Paint
2) Minimize it so all you see is the desktop
3) Click PrtScr
4) Go back to Paint and either go under the Edit menu and click paste, or just hit and hold Ctrl and click "v"  - whalaaa.
5) Now save the file to your desktop
6) got to TinyPic, upload the image....look at my previous post and follow what to do


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the space for other things back then. I haven't updated that computer except to add Linux and another HD. The programs were installed by then but the big one take a few minutes to load, it's impossible it would take that to install.
> 
> I've spent about 4 hours today trying to connect XP to the net for the Garmin. Can't do it. Debian connects instantly and automatically. I also know very knowledgeable IT guys and they say Windows is shitware, always has been so it isn't my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no problem to connect XP to the Internet. I tried to connect XP x64 to the internet with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and it isn´t working. No proper driver. I have an older phone that works so I can create a hotspot on the Galaxy S3, connect the old phone with it and connect it with the PC. That isn´t cool. The S3 works without additional driver with Windows 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like A Microsoft rep. "You are inferior and no one else on earth has this problem and ignore all the naysayers."
> 
> Jesus Christ dude. It's a piece of shit and I spent too much of my life dicking with Microsoft products. It isn't worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With me it is more of a problem with the company than the O.S.
> I mean damn...they had a know-it-all moron for CEO for 14 years???
> The guy who was not just wrong on everything important - but totally wrong, Complete opposite of reality. Apple succeeded and grew larger than Microsoft, not just because Jobs had terrific insight, but equally because Microsofts alternatives were so freaking bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s not that. But even Microsoft cannot compete with a company with religious fanboys. Apple can restrict its products how it likes to and the fanboys keep praying.
> Apple says: "If you want to copy music onto your music player, you can´t do it without our software that includes a store (sinister laughter)."
> And the fanboys reply:" Apple, Apple, Apple!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Blie...Apple has sold over 100,000,000 iPods...I was not aware there was that many Apple fanboys.
> Or could it be that when compared to other devices like Zune, it was simply superior.
> It is a bit silly to attribute Apples worldwide success to a handful of fanboys.
Click to expand...

Its because of the apple. Other products with such restrictions would never be sold.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but isn't this thread about showing our desktops?
> 
> Before unwatching it, perhaps someone could answer my question about how to capture and share mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have WIndows......
> Look at the top of your keyboard...you will find a button that has "PrntScr" or something like that. If the button looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to hit and hold the shift key, before pushing it.
> 
> Then open "Paint"...and either click Edit->Paste or simply hit ctrl-v.
> Save the image.
> Go to a photo share site, I use TinyPic - Free Image Hosting Photo Sharing Video Hosting
> Upload the file...then right click on the image, choose "copy image location" or "save image location" whichever...then come here and hit the little phot icon and paste what you copied and whalaaa...there you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess I'm dumb. Have Win8.1. I click on the PrtScr button and absolutely nothing happens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, nothing will happen. In Linux and Mac the screen flashes white for just an instant so at least you know something happened. For whatever reason with Windows there is no indication anything happened.
> 1) Open Microsoft Paint
> 2) Minimize it so all you see is the desktop
> 3) Click PrtScr
> 4) Go back to Paint and either go under the Edit menu and click paste, or just hit and hold Ctrl and click "v"  - whalaaa.
> 5) Now save the file to your desktop
> 6) got to TinyPic, upload the image....look at my previous post and follow what to do
Click to expand...

In addition, I recommend the Postimage tool that lets you upload quickly via the context menu/send to option.


----------



## longknife

Got it!

A bit different in Win8. It's simply a Windows Accessory called Paint. Once I saved it to my pictures folder, simply uploaded it to my Photobucket account and used that url. And, if you think this looks cluttered, you should've seen my Vista desktop.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Bleipriester

I didn't know what you meant because a how to is on page 1 already.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

longknife said:


> Got it!
> 
> A bit different in Win8. It's simply a Windows Accessory called Paint. Once I saved it to my pictures folder, simply uploaded it to my Photobucket account and used that url. And, if you think this looks cluttered, you should've seen my Vista desktop.
> 
> Thanks all for the help.


----------



## ChrisL

Here's mine.  Ooooo, pretty, huh?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Here's mine.  Ooooo, pretty, huh?
> 
> View attachment 36658



What you have done with black..is just...incredible. 
I am speechless


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  Ooooo, pretty, huh?
> 
> View attachment 36658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have done with black..is just...incredible.
> I am speechless
Click to expand...


I know it!  My creativity is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Iceweasel

^^^Looks like a Linux distro with a task bar. Looks like M$ has been snooping around.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


>



Gosh, that is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mine's an easy on the eyes plain-green field with the 'My Computer' and 'Recycle Bin' icons - the two I can't delete.  Fancy image desktop eats resources to display. My rig's lean and mean and optimized for max perofrmance. A vital necessity being  almost 16 years old with 18 year old tech.


----------



## Bleipriester

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mine's an easy on the eyes plain-green field with the 'My Computer' and 'Recycle Bin' icons - the two I can't delete.  Fancy image desktop eats resources to display. My rig's lean and mean and optimized for max perofrmance. A vital necessity being  almost 16 years old with 18 year old tech.


You mean the Win98 default background.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bleipriester said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's an easy on the eyes plain-green field with the 'My Computer' and 'Recycle Bin' icons - the two I can't delete.  Fancy image desktop eats resources to display. My rig's lean and mean and optimized for max perofrmance. A vital necessity being  almost 16 years old with 18 year old tech.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Win98 default background.
Click to expand...


Ya.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## ChrisL

My new desktop picture!    Pretty, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> ^^^Looks like a Linux distro with a task bar. Looks like M$ has been snooping around.


Where? Previous Windows versions? Meanwhile, isn´t the following desktop a non-profit attack on the pure evil Microsoft monopole?[/irony]



iamwhatiseem said:


>


This reminds me of an old commercial.

It means:
The thing from future.
Beside it, an ugly Alien.


----------



## Toro

Home.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Looks like a Linux distro with a task bar. Looks like M$ has been snooping around.
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Previous Windows versions? Meanwhile, isn´t the following desktop a non-profit attack on the pure evil Microsoft monopole?[/irony]
Click to expand...

You're feelings got hurt, again. A non-profit attack, wow. You must be making money keeping MS bloatware running.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Looks like a Linux distro with a task bar. Looks like M$ has been snooping around.
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Previous Windows versions? Meanwhile, isn´t the following desktop a non-profit attack on the pure evil Microsoft monopole?[/irony]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're feelings got hurt, again. A non-profit attack, wow. You must be making money keeping MS bloatware running.
Click to expand...

Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?


Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.


----------



## BlackSand

​


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.
Click to expand...

A nice thing but when it is the only source for the normal user, it turns out to be a bottleneck. Why are installers so rare?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice thing but when it is the only source for the normal user, it turns out to be a bottleneck. Why are installers so rare?
Click to expand...

What the fuck is wrong with you? There's no bottleneck. You have no clue and have to constantly make shit up for some reason.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice thing but when it is the only source for the normal user, it turns out to be a bottleneck. Why are installers so rare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you? There's no bottleneck. You have no clue and have to constantly make shit up for some reason.
Click to expand...

Just because it is enough for you, that doesn´t mean your babyLinux isn´t dependent on its umbilical cord that limits the availability of programs as unnecessary side effect. No to talk about the Windows programs...


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice thing but when it is the only source for the normal user, it turns out to be a bottleneck. Why are installers so rare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you? There's no bottleneck. You have no clue and have to constantly make shit up for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because it is enough for you, that doesn´t mean your babyLinux isn´t dependent on its umbilical cord that limits the availability of programs as unnecessary side effect. No to talk about the Windows programs...
Click to expand...

That continues your irrational theme. Mint 17.1 is my main distro now, and baby sized it isn't. There are distros in the 250meg range. Your assertion that Linux programs being the only ones native to the Linux OS is some kind of bottleneck or limitation is like saying the Mac is limited because it only runs Mac software natively. 

No lucid person would take that position. Open source software runs like a raped ape on Linux, that's where it gets developed. There often are Windows and even Mac versions but they run slower and are further behind in development.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this "bloatware", I can download programs and install them from the disk. What about your free app manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 80s technology to me. I press the button on the app I want and it's all automatic. The Cairo dock has a popup that asks if I want to run it. Click Ok and it opens, nothing to dick around with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice thing but when it is the only source for the normal user, it turns out to be a bottleneck. Why are installers so rare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you? There's no bottleneck. You have no clue and have to constantly make shit up for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because it is enough for you, that doesn´t mean your babyLinux isn´t dependent on its umbilical cord that limits the availability of programs as unnecessary side effect. No to talk about the Windows programs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That continues your irrational theme. Mint 17.1 is my main distro now, and baby sized it isn't. There are distros in the 250meg range. Your assertion that Linux programs being the only ones native to the Linux OS is some kind of bottleneck or limitation is like saying the Mac is limited because it only runs Mac software natively.
> 
> No lucid person would take that position. Open source software runs like a raped ape on Linux, that's where it gets developed. There often are Windows and even Mac versions but they run slower and are further behind in development.
Click to expand...

You got me wrong. I said that the app manager is the only way to get apps. It is like the Play Store for Android but you can easily download apk files and install them just like exe files on Windows PCs. On PC-Linux, installers are rare. I downloaded the Nvidia drivers for Linux but do you believe Linux could do anything with that file type???


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> You got me wrong. I said that the app manager is the only way to get apps. It is like the Play Store for Android but you can easily download apk files and install them just like exe files on Windows PCs. On PC-Linux, installers are rare. I downloaded the Nvidia drivers for Linux but do you believe Linux could do anything with that file type???


Yes, I've done in manually. Depends on the distro you're using. The Ubuntu/offshoots have the installer run automatically. You can use either the software manager or Synaptic package manager for more advanced options. Those happen with a click and the managers handle the rest. Also the hardware manager does the same. I install the nVidia driver by clicking the one I want, there's usually 5 or 6 options with one being recommended for the kernel.

Plus there is the GDebi package installer if you want to install a program from a local source, just point to where it is, like Mac Or MS.


----------



## BlackSand

I have 2 Intel 730 SSD 480 Gb hard drives and a Corsair Hydro Series H55 Liquid CPU Cooling System ...


And a desktop.






​
.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Dude111

Here is mine


----------



## Bleipriester

Dude111 said:


> Here is mine


ME? Sure?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My first computer desktop...


----------



## ChrisL

I might change mine again soon.  Maybe something to do with the beach or the ocean.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

I am introducing my new wallpaper for my phone:


----------



## Iceweasel

Jesus, is that Poland in the distance?


----------



## Montrovant

I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :






On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.


Cool. I have that too but use the Mac looking Cairo Dock so have no icons except mounted drives. But I'm a neat freak.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


>



I don't like it.  It's ugly and I wouldn't want to have to look at that on my screen every day.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.



That's pretty cool.  I wish I knew more about computers.  Ask me to turn off my popup blocker, and I'm totally lost.    I hate Windows 8.1 too.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool.  I wish I knew more about computers.  Ask me to turn off my popup blocker, and I'm totally lost.    I hate Windows 8.1 too.
Click to expand...


I just started using Linux very recently.  I hated what I've seen of Win8, and don't like the intrusiveness I've heard about from Win10.  Plus, I save $100 not buying an OS.  

I've had some troubles with Linux; I went through 3 other versions before I settled on Mint.  I liked it because it is the most comfortable version I've tried.  It is close enough to Windows style that I can figure things out decently well.  That's important because information about using Linux is.....scattered.  It's freeware, different people often do the same thing in different ways, so it can be difficult to find the best way to go about some things I've gotten used to doing easily in Windows.  It also can have problems running games, which is a big deal for me, but things have gotten better with that.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool.  I wish I knew more about computers.  Ask me to turn off my popup blocker, and I'm totally lost.    I hate Windows 8.1 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just started using Linux very recently.  I hated what I've seen of Win8, and don't like the intrusiveness I've heard about from Win10.  Plus, I save $100 not buying an OS.
> 
> I've had some troubles with Linux; I went through 3 other versions before I settled on Mint.  I liked it because it is the most comfortable version I've tried.  It is close enough to Windows style that I can figure things out decently well.  That's important because information about using Linux is.....scattered.  It's freeware, different people often do the same thing in different ways, so it can be difficult to find the best way to go about some things I've gotten used to doing easily in Windows.  It also can have problems running games, which is a big deal for me, but things have gotten better with that.
Click to expand...


I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put a new PC together with Linux Mint, here's my desktop so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Vista PC I have about 50 icons on my desktop, it's a cluttered mess.    I like to have things easily available so I do most everything on the desktop.  I'll probably end up cluttering up the new one, too....but maybe I'll try and keep it a little cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I have that too but use the Mac looking Cairo Dock so have no icons except mounted drives. But I'm a neat freak.
Click to expand...


I don't know much about Cairo Dock, does it have more functionality than the default panel?


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


>



What system monitor are you using here?  I'm trying to find one that either looks good as default or is easily configurable.  I don't want a clunky monitor on the desktop.


----------



## Montrovant

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What system monitor are you using here?  I'm trying to find one that either looks good as default or is easily configurable.  I don't want a clunky monitor on the desktop.
Click to expand...


Nevermind!  I found out it's Conky.    I'm messing with it now to see what I like.


----------



## Montrovant

Well, there are a billion Conky themes out there!  I'm going to be screwing around with that off and on forever.  I put a couple of the default theme widgets on my desktop.  I don't really like the semi transparent background in the corner, but I couldn't read the text without it.  The purple colors are because the little one loves purple.


----------



## Montrovant

Thanks to Iceweasel for mentioning Cairo Dock.  I've started using it, a few hiccups, but so far so good.  Here's my desktop with the dock, no clutter!  






I suppose the dock itself is cluttered, but I'm still playing with it.


----------



## ChrisL

Since it's almost fall, I was thinking that I want one like this . . . but I'm not sure if it is too "busy".  I don't like it when I can't see my windows well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?



I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
Click to expand...


Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.
Click to expand...


I would think you would like the clean and simplicity of Mint the most...this is the default desktop... 





As you can see - not a bunch of garbage everywhere you don't want in the first place. This is my desktop...





The other benefit of Linux is of course you have no fear of getting viruses/spyware etc. As of course 99.9% of all malware only infects Windows.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think you would like the clean and simplicity of Mint the most...this is the default desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - not a bunch of garbage everywhere you don't want in the first place. This is my desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other benefit of Linux is of course you have no fear of getting viruses/spyware etc. As of course 99.9% of all malware only infects Windows.
Click to expand...


Yes, well, I don't know anything about that, and that is something that I wouldn't even attempt to aggravate the hell out of myself with.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think you would like the clean and simplicity of Mint the most...this is the default desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - not a bunch of garbage everywhere you don't want in the first place. This is my desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other benefit of Linux is of course you have no fear of getting viruses/spyware etc. As of course 99.9% of all malware only infects Windows.
Click to expand...


In fact, I've had to call the Geek Squad in a couple of times for what, to them, would be relatively minor issues.    I can do a lot of things on the computer and I can work on the computer, but if something goes wrong with the computer . . . don't ask me because I have absolutely NO idea.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think you would like the clean and simplicity of Mint the most...this is the default desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - not a bunch of garbage everywhere you don't want in the first place. This is my desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other benefit of Linux is of course you have no fear of getting viruses/spyware etc. As of course 99.9% of all malware only infects Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I've had to call the Geek Squad in a couple of times for what, to them, would be relatively minor issues.    I can do a lot of things on the computer and I can work on the computer, but if something goes wrong with the computer . . . don't ask me because I have absolutely NO idea.  Lol.
Click to expand...


If you aren't computer savvy and don't want to spend a lot of time looking things up, don't use Linux.  It takes some work.  Mint is relatively easy, but still, there are some things that require effort, particularly coming from Windows.

I think you could make the change, but I don't know that it would be worth the effort for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate windows 8.  I've been getting notifications to update to windows 10.  I haven't done that yet.  Do I have to?  I've JUST started getting used to this stupid one and now they want me to change again?    I also hate that they come with all the apps.  I never use ANY of them.  They just take up space.  Is there a way to get rid of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would really like Linux, in particular Linux Mint.
> It is very clean, fast and simple. And you can forever say goodbye to viruses and malware.
> How would you like to open your laptop...enter your password and literally in 2-3 seconds the computer is fully up and ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very fast.  That is pretty much how it is for me now.  It's a fairly new computer and I have high speed internet too though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think you would like the clean and simplicity of Mint the most...this is the default desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see - not a bunch of garbage everywhere you don't want in the first place. This is my desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other benefit of Linux is of course you have no fear of getting viruses/spyware etc. As of course 99.9% of all malware only infects Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I've had to call the Geek Squad in a couple of times for what, to them, would be relatively minor issues.    I can do a lot of things on the computer and I can work on the computer, but if something goes wrong with the computer . . . don't ask me because I have absolutely NO idea.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you aren't computer savvy and don't want to spend a lot of time looking things up, don't use Linux.  It takes some work.  Mint is relatively easy, but still, there are some things that require effort, particularly coming from Windows.
> 
> I think you could make the change, but I don't know that it would be worth the effort for you.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it would not be.  I get very aggravated at the computer sometimes.   I cuss and get really annoyed.  I have to get up and walk away and call Geek Squad.  That way I don't smash it to little bits.


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Montrovant

hjmick said:


>



What's the doohicky in the bottom right corner?


----------



## hjmick

Montrovant said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the doohicky in the bottom right corner?
Click to expand...



Some sort of HP shortcut thing for some of their programs. I've never used it.


----------



## longknife

hjmick said:


>


What breed?


----------



## hjmick

longknife said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What breed?
Click to expand...


Papillon, also called the Continental Toy Spaniel. Wicked smart, drop dead cute, full of personality. This one was a birthday present, my other one was a gift because the breeder wanted to keep him in the family. THANKS MOM!


----------



## ChrisL

I still haven't gotten around to changing mine.  Maybe I'll do it today.  There are so many pretty ones for fall that I can't decide.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I still haven't gotten around to changing mine.  Maybe I'll do it today.  There are so many pretty ones for fall that I can't decide.



I can't see a picture ChrisL.


----------



## Montrovant

Here's the desktop of my Vista PC.....and this is after cleaning up a lot of clutter.    I'm trying out this Nexus dock and so far it seems good.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to changing mine.  Maybe I'll do it today.  There are so many pretty ones for fall that I can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a picture ChrisL.
Click to expand...


Can you see it now?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Here's the desktop of my Vista PC.....and this is after cleaning up a lot of clutter.    I'm trying out this Nexus dock and so far it seems good.



Cool.  It looks so organized.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know why it wasn't big enough to fit the whole screen??  Anyway, I decided on this one.


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Iceweasel

That Nexus dock looks a lot like the Cairo dock I'm using except mine is a platform with reflections.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> That Nexus dock looks a lot like the Cairo dock I'm using except mine is a platform with reflections.



I'm using Cairo on my Linux PC.  I tried another dock for the Vista PC first but it didn't work out well.  I've also set my Linux PC to cycle through wallpapers at this point rather than just deciding on one.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I don't know why it wasn't big enough to fit the whole screen??  Anyway, I decided on this one.
> 
> View attachment 50380



You could always stretch the picture to fit.  I don't think it would hurt with that pic.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


>



Win10?

And don't you get to see enough of that kind of plant outside?  I'd think you would want a wallpaper more exotic to your locale.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win10?
> 
> And don't you get to see enough of that kind of plant outside?  I'd think you would want a wallpaper more exotic to your locale.
Click to expand...

That was a picture I took in lower Phantom Canyon, Colorado.  I just like the picture.


----------



## Ringel05

Being a reenactor (who hasn't reenacted in years) I should go with a colonial F&I period persona from my grandfather's tribe............


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it wasn't big enough to fit the whole screen??  Anyway, I decided on this one.
> 
> View attachment 50380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always stretch the picture to fit.  I don't think it would hurt with that pic.
Click to expand...


I'll probably not mess with it.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it wasn't big enough to fit the whole screen??  Anyway, I decided on this one.
> 
> View attachment 50380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always stretch the picture to fit.  I don't think it would hurt with that pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll probably not mess with it.
Click to expand...


Stretching is easy!  It should be an option when you are setting your desktop background.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


>



I love it!  It's so colorful and pretty.


----------



## ChrisL

I was thinking of changing to this one soon.  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Montrovant

Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.



I like colors!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like colors!
Click to expand...


Colors are fine, just not too many bright ones.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colors are fine, just not too many bright ones.
Click to expand...


To each their own!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


>


Is that Windows 95?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Windows 95?
Click to expand...

Why Windows 95?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Windows 95?
Click to expand...


????

That was the XP desktop.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colors are fine, just not too many bright ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## FA_Q2

God your desktops are so clean!!


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> God your desktops are so clean!!
> 
> View attachment 98469



My Vista PC was a bit like yours before I reinstalled the OS.  Folders and icons galore.  Even now I have 20+ folders on the desktop.  I'd probably just hide all of that for my screenshot.  

I don't like having shortcuts on the desktop, though.  I put them in my dock or just use the start menu for programs I don't use a lot.

My Linux desktop is nearly empty except for my dock.  Same with my Win 7 desktop.  I've tried to keep them clutter free.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God your desktops are so clean!!
> 
> View attachment 98469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Vista PC was a bit like yours before I reinstalled the OS.  Folders and icons galore.  Even now I have 20+ folders on the desktop.  I'd probably just hide all of that for my screenshot.
> 
> I don't like having shortcuts on the desktop, though.  I put them in my dock or just use the start menu for programs I don't use a lot.
> 
> My Linux desktop is nearly empty except for my dock.  Same with my Win 7 desktop.  I've tried to keep them clutter free.
Click to expand...

I do almost everything with shortcuts these days because I assign them keys.  Most of those Icons exist because I know the key strokes to open the application without even going to the desktop.

I do believe that you can assign them to any shortcut but I have noticed that they are very buggy when they are not assigned to desktop ones.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bright!  I like my desktop backgrounds to be dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colors are fine, just not too many bright ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I like the first one!  That is pretty cool.


----------



## EverCurious

Oooo I'm late to the party but I want to play!!  100% custom, from the graphics to the temp monitor dock.

(I have three monitors so I put the pic in quote to make it auto thumbnail - you can clicky it to see full size - be prepared to scroll heh)


>








I custom built (down to making my own cables) and modded my entire rig - it's a dual case system (MB top case, drives and PSU [plus a mini PC] in the second case )  It's always a work in progress heh

Overview:


>


----------



## ChrisL

I was thinking of using this one for the winter.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I was thinking of using this one for the winter.


That's on your desktop huh ?!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using this one for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's on your desktop huh ?!
Click to expand...


Not yet.  I said I've been thinking about changing it but I haven't actually done it yet.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I was thinking of using this one for the winter.



Ack!  Too bright!


----------



## Montrovant

I'm using this on my Windows 7 boot and sometimes it seems too bright for me.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using this one for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!  Too bright!
Click to expand...

Let's tone it down then.......
























Oops, wrong one.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I'm using this on my Windows 7 boot and sometimes it seems too bright for me.



What are you?  A vampire or something?


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this on my Windows 7 boot and sometimes it seems too bright for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you?  A vampire or something?
Click to expand...


If you judge by the age of the video games you can see shortcuts for on my desktop, you might think so.


----------



## FA_Q2

^bah.

Still have a link to Age of Empires on mine.  Your games are brand new in comparison 


I do like the space scapes for my desktop though.  Always look nice and have decent contrast for your icons.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> ^bah.
> 
> Still have a link to Age of Empires on mine.  Your games are brand new in comparison
> 
> 
> I do like the space scapes for my desktop though.  Always look nice and have decent contrast for your icons.



Well, I gave up on trying to play Divine Divinity.  That turned out to be a waste of a couple of dollars.  

I like sci-fi themed wallpapers when I can find good ones.  I have a few Star Wars and one or two Star Trek ones in addition to various space pictures not related to any particular story.


----------



## Ringel05

This my laptop wallpaper.


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> This my laptop wallpaper.



Woah!  That is so cool!


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This my laptop wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah!  That is so cool!
Click to expand...

It's one tiny part of Antelope Canyon in Arizona.


----------



## EverCurious

I did the "bright" desktop for a while (dual monitor setup):





The glowing cable there is blue EL Wire inside white sleeving:


>



This was back when I had modded my rig to have an external PSU so my extra long GPU fit in the desktop case (was a rats mess until I made the custom cables)


>


----------



## FA_Q2

EverCurious said:


> I did the "bright" desktop for a while (dual monitor setup):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing cable there is blue EL Wire inside white sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back when I had modded my rig to have an external PSU so my extra long GPU fit in the desktop case (was a rats mess until I made the custom cables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

lol, wow.

Why not simply get a larger case?


----------



## ChrisL

I don't bother with doing a bunch of things to my computer.  It works fine just the way it is and I would probably totally destroy it.  Lol.


----------



## miketx

Mine:


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "bright" desktop for a while (dual monitor setup):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing cable there is blue EL Wire inside white sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back when I had modded my rig to have an external PSU so my extra long GPU fit in the desktop case (was a rats mess until I made the custom cables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, wow.
> 
> Why not simply get a larger case?
Click to expand...




Maybe it was already a full sized case?


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "bright" desktop for a while (dual monitor setup):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing cable there is blue EL Wire inside white sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back when I had modded my rig to have an external PSU so my extra long GPU fit in the desktop case (was a rats mess until I made the custom cables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, wow.
> 
> Why not simply get a larger case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was already a full sized case?
Click to expand...

There is no way.  I don't think they make components that will not fit in a full case - they are huge.  Been a long time since I have seen a full tower though.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "bright" desktop for a while (dual monitor setup):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing cable there is blue EL Wire inside white sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back when I had modded my rig to have an external PSU so my extra long GPU fit in the desktop case (was a rats mess until I made the custom cables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, wow.
> 
> Why not simply get a larger case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was already a full sized case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way.  I don't think they make components that will not fit in a full case - they are huge.  Been a long time since I have seen a full tower though.
Click to expand...


Both of my PCs are in full tower cases.  There is a lot of space inside......but I don't put a lot into either PC.  If someone were adding numerous components, especially someone who's doing as much by themselves as Evercurious seems to be, might end up with space issues.  Multiple hard drives, video cards, cooling system, I don't know what for audio (I have never done much to worry about audio), I imagine it's at least possible to run out of space.  I also don't know if any of the top-of-the-line components run large; I seem to remember that happening with mid-size cases, but I haven't had to worry about it for years.

Then again, maybe it was just cheaper and/or more fun to jury-rig a smaller case.  

I'm too lazy and easily frustrated to go to that sort of trouble.


----------



## ChrisL

I have a PC for work but I play on the laptop.  I prefer the laptop.  I can sit on the couch and play on it, and watch TV too!


----------



## EverCurious

It's all about the GPU length.  When you start looking into high end GPU's they actually tell you the length on them specifically so you can double check that you have enough clearance in your case.  Both the Radeon HD5790 I had originally and my new R9 290x's are extremely long cards.

Here you can see why I had to originally use my PSU externally; note the bottom right side is where the PSU would sit in this particular case design, you can see where I had to cut into it a good 3/4" to make this card fit (In this picture the front of the case is on the right side):


>



That's actually why I switched cases when I got the 290x's because they're even longer.  The SilverStone case is awesome because it's got the PSU along side the motherboard instead of in the front of the case (In this picture the front of the case is at the bottom)


>




As for why I went with these particular cases, sheer aesthetics.  I wanted a to have it look like a stereo shelf rack system: (from the bottom in the picture is my home theater receiver, my bottom case, and my top case.  That's a custom built shelf that connects up to my desk):


>



TMI FILE:
Its a completely customized system or fully "modded" as they say in the custom computer world; I popped the entire back off my top case and refabricated the back in order to center the MB so that I can run water pipes along both sides and not have it look off center.  (Original case back, and centering the MB in the case)


>



Newly modded top case (you can see the water pipe fittings and such in the front of the case, you can also see that these GPUs overr hang the MB by a good 2" at least heh (front of case is on the right side in these views):


>



As I noted I centered the MB so that I can run pipes to my CPU and GPU's on either side of the MB and I moved all the "guts" (the PSU and drives) in to a second case so that I can put a reservor in the front of my top case.  (First one has my LED mb tray I made, and the second gives is a mockup with a reservoir [though not the res I'll be using in my final design]  also the cards will be a bit shorter without the shrouds when I switch them over to watercooling - waiting on a part for my new res)  There's an aluminum panel that goes on the front in the third pic, holds the res:


>



(this is my new res):


>



Also, my LED tray is set up so I can completely customize it's color, flashing, etc.  I've made my own audio driver PCB (kind of like a motherboard) to run the LED's in time with music if I feel like it - here's a little video of third round of testing as I've fine tuned the lights on the MB tray to flash with the bass of songs [the middle box at the top in the beginning there was my second led test as a reference to show how much I've been able to fine tune it to the base driver]) - LED test

I've made separate PCB drivers for LEDs that'll be in the water pipes on either side of the motherboard as well as LED's that'll be inside the reservoir, behind my monitors, and behind my guitars and violin that hang on the wall - they're all connected so that I can swap the auto channel (right, left, center, rear right/left, sub etc.) to any of the lighting sections I want.  So essentially I can do anything I want with my lighting in the room (which I wanted for my singing videos - this system will eventually be in a recording studio upstairs after the last of the kids moves out in a few years.)

Finally, for GP, this is my second (or bottom case) with the PSU and drives in it.  I've also got an Asus AM1 ITX down there; basically a small PC where the cpu and graphics card are combined on it. (like a laptop or a tablet in a lot of ways)  I use it as a coding platform [I'm a programmer] as well as a juke box)


>


----------



## ChrisL

EverCurious said:


> It's all about the GPU length.  When you start looking into high end GPU's they actually tell you the length on them specifically so you can double check that you have enough clearance in your case.  Both the Radeon HD5790 I had originally and my new R9 290x's are extremely long cards.
> 
> Here you can see why I had to originally use my PSU externally; note the bottom right side is where the PSU would sit in this particular case design, you can see where I had to cut into it a good 3/4" to make this card fit (In this picture the front of the case is on the right side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually why I switched cases when I got the 290x's because they're even longer.  The SilverStone case is awesome because it's got the PSU along side the motherboard instead of in the front of the case (In this picture the front of the case is at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As for why I went with these particular cases, sheer aesthetics.  I wanted a to have it look like a stereo shelf rack system: (from the bottom in the picture is my home theater receiver, my bottom case, and my top case.  That's a custom built shelf that connects up to my desk):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TMI FILE:
> Its a completely customized system or fully "modded" as they say in the custom computer world; I popped the entire back off my top case and refabricated the back in order to center the MB so that I can run water pipes along both sides and not have it look off center.  (Original case back, and centering the MB in the case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newly modded top case (you can see the water pipe fittings and such in the front of the case, you can also see that these GPUs overr hang the MB by a good 2" at least heh (front of case is on the right side in these views):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I noted I centered the MB so that I can run pipes to my CPU and GPU's on either side of the MB and I moved all the "guts" (the PSU and drives) in to a second case so that I can put a reservor in the front of my top case.  (First one has my LED mb tray I made, and the second gives is a mockup with a reservoir [though not the res I'll be using in my final design]  also the cards will be a bit shorter without the shrouds when I switch them over to watercooling - waiting on a part for my new res)  There's an aluminum panel that goes on the front in the third pic, holds the res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (this is my new res):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, my LED tray is set up so I can completely customize it's color, flashing, etc.  I've made my own audio driver PCB (kind of like a motherboard) to run the LED's in time with music if I feel like it - here's a little video of third round of testing as I've fine tuned the lights on the MB tray to flash with the bass of songs [the middle box at the top in the beginning there was my second led test as a reference to show how much I've been able to fine tune it to the base driver]) - LED test
> 
> I've made separate PCB drivers for LEDs that'll be in the water pipes on either side of the motherboard as well as LED's that'll be inside the reservoir, behind my monitors, and behind my guitars and violin that hang on the wall - they're all connected so that I can swap the auto channel (right, left, center, rear right/left, sub etc.) to any of the lighting sections I want.  So essentially I can do anything I want with my lighting in the room (which I wanted for my singing videos - this system will eventually be in a recording studio upstairs after the last of the kids moves out in a few years.)
> 
> Finally, for GP, this is my second (or bottom case) with the PSU and drives in it.  I've also got an Asus AM1 ITX down there; basically a small PC where the cpu and graphics card are combined on it. (like a laptop or a tablet in a lot of ways)  I use it as a coding platform [I'm a programmer] as well as a juke box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well that is some impressive setup you have there.  What do you do on that thing anyways?


----------



## EverCurious

Mostly I'm a gamer, specifically player vs player so frames per second is important when I'm trashing other players    I also do 3D rendering for architecture which takes a beefy card as well.  I make videos also so a lot of graphics processing needed.  Its a recording studio, a 7.1 surround sound theater, and an all around beauty 

It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list


----------



## ChrisL

EverCurious said:


> Mostly I'm a gamer, specifically player vs player so frames per second is important when I'm trashing other players    I also do 3D rendering for architecture which takes a beefy card as well.  I make videos also so a lot of graphics processing needed.  Its a recording studio, a 7.1 surround sound theater, and an all around beauty
> 
> It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list



You are going to need a whole separate room just for your computer stuff!


----------



## EverCurious

True, but I need a room that's sound proofed for my recording studio anyway so that's part of the plan.  I'd actually already have it but a friend graduated college and came up here for an oil job (just a couple months before the Saudi's declared economic war on Russia) so he's a bit stuck - My husband has sort of adopted him and gave him my studio upstairs so now I have to wait for the youngest kido to move out heh


----------



## Iceweasel

EverCurious said:


> It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list


You need therapy.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list
> 
> 
> 
> You need therapy.
Click to expand...

Don't we all......


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list
> 
> 
> 
> You need therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't we all......
Click to expand...

If only I had deeper pockets ....


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a $7K machine and I'm not even done yet...  Full parts list
> 
> 
> 
> You need therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't we all......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only I had deeper pockets ....
Click to expand...

My pockets are deep, they need to be to collect all that lint.


----------



## EverCurious

Well now obviously if I didn't have the money I'd not have built this system heh  

That list doesn't even include all the supplies and tools...  I have a stack of mod supply boxes that's about 5' long, 3' wide and 5' tall in the game room >.<  I wouldn't doubt I spent a grand or three more on that stuff >.<  Modding ain't cheap, at least not the way I do it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Have you ever heard of Vaas, island ruler and freelance entrepreneur? No, probably not, otherwise you probably wouldn´t read this post. Vaas collects donations and offers employment in return. This is very lucrative and international active businessmen work with him. There are two kinds of jobs he offers: Security and assistance. Assistance is not the best rated job and if you are given the choice, choose security.


----------



## Iceweasel

Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.


The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.
Click to expand...


I own that game, but I haven't played it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own that game, but I haven't played it.
Click to expand...

So then it is due right now


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own that game, but I haven't played it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then it is due right now
Click to expand...


I'm in the middle of playing Shadowrun Returns as well as Jade Empire.  I'll get around to the Far Cry eventually.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own that game, but I haven't played it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then it is due right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of playing Shadowrun Returns as well as Jade Empire.  I'll get around to the Far Cry eventually.
Click to expand...

Quite a game.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donations? Sounds like he's a sponge. One can donate to Linux, an open source effort that blows commercial products away.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who blows stuff away is Vaas. The donations support Vaas´ humanitarian efforts to bring people home who got lost. Unfortunately for the relatives, most choose to work for Vaas in the assistance branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own that game, but I haven't played it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then it is due right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of playing Shadowrun Returns as well as Jade Empire.  I'll get around to the Far Cry eventually.
Click to expand...


Far Cry 3 and 4 are both epic. The graphics are great and the game-play is off the charts. A million ways to do everything. Be sure to swim across the rivers near the lilly-pads and pet the bears!


----------



## Montrovant

I remember playing a bit of the first Far Cry years ago, although that was on console.  If I'm remembering correctly, my friends and I spent hours making levels, which we then would play once, if at all.  

I've got Far Cry 3 in my Steam list, but I have about 20 games on there I haven't played yet, not to mention a bunch more on discs, so who knows when I'll actually play.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Montrovant said:


> I remember playing a bit of the first Far Cry years ago, although that was on console.  If I'm remembering correctly, my friends and I spent hours making levels, which we then would play once, if at all.
> 
> I've got Far Cry 3 in my Steam list, but I have about 20 games on there I haven't played yet, not to mention a bunch more on discs, so who knows when I'll actually play.


 
Move it to the top of the list. Just spectacular open world game-play. I prefer using a bow in all these FPS games as well as well placed mines and C4. It's just well done and the game mechanics work very well compared to a lot of games. I tried Far Cry 2 but the graphics were too old and I didn't like aspects of the game-play. 3 and 4 though are some next level shit!


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember playing a bit of the first Far Cry years ago, although that was on console.  If I'm remembering correctly, my friends and I spent hours making levels, which we then would play once, if at all.
> 
> I've got Far Cry 3 in my Steam list, but I have about 20 games on there I haven't played yet, not to mention a bunch more on discs, so who knows when I'll actually play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move it to the top of the list. Just spectacular open world game-play. I prefer using a bow in all these FPS games as well as well placed mines and C4. It's just well done and the game mechanics work very well compared to a lot of games. I tried Far Cry 2 but the graphics were too old and I didn't like aspects of the game-play. 3 and 4 though are some next level shit!
Click to expand...


It will depend on if I want to go to a FPS after I'm done with the games I'm currently playing, but perhaps Far Cry 3 will be next.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Montrovant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember playing a bit of the first Far Cry years ago, although that was on console.  If I'm remembering correctly, my friends and I spent hours making levels, which we then would play once, if at all.
> 
> I've got Far Cry 3 in my Steam list, but I have about 20 games on there I haven't played yet, not to mention a bunch more on discs, so who knows when I'll actually play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move it to the top of the list. Just spectacular open world game-play. I prefer using a bow in all these FPS games as well as well placed mines and C4. It's just well done and the game mechanics work very well compared to a lot of games. I tried Far Cry 2 but the graphics were too old and I didn't like aspects of the game-play. 3 and 4 though are some next level shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will depend on if I want to go to a FPS after I'm done with the games I'm currently playing, but perhaps Far Cry 3 will be next.
Click to expand...


I know this is off topic as the OP is 'show your desktop' but I don't have any images to post. 

Usually with games I'll have two or three going. Get tired of one after a few days, go to another, etc. I thought 3rd person games like Age of Empires were through long ago but I tried Men Of War: Assault Squad 2 and it is quite addicting as well. Nothing like getting a long range bow kill in FC3 or FC4 though. Or ambushing one of Pagan's convoys!


----------



## longknife

What the hell does all this game stuff have to do with the OP?

Outta here.


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember playing a bit of the first Far Cry years ago, although that was on console.  If I'm remembering correctly, my friends and I spent hours making levels, which we then would play once, if at all.
> 
> I've got Far Cry 3 in my Steam list, but I have about 20 games on there I haven't played yet, not to mention a bunch more on discs, so who knows when I'll actually play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move it to the top of the list. Just spectacular open world game-play. I prefer using a bow in all these FPS games as well as well placed mines and C4. It's just well done and the game mechanics work very well compared to a lot of games. I tried Far Cry 2 but the graphics were too old and I didn't like aspects of the game-play. 3 and 4 though are some next level shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will depend on if I want to go to a FPS after I'm done with the games I'm currently playing, but perhaps Far Cry 3 will be next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic as the OP is 'show your desktop' but I don't have any images to post.
> 
> Usually with games I'll have two or three going. Get tired of one after a few days, go to another, etc. I thought 3rd person games like Age of Empires were through long ago but I tried Men Of War: Assault Squad 2 and it is quite addicting as well. Nothing like getting a long range bow kill in FC3 or FC4 though. Or ambushing one of Pagan's convoys!
Click to expand...


I got done with a run through of FC3.....it was quite good.  There were some little bugs that annoyed me, particularly when a tiny ridge in the terrain would prevent me from walking over it, but for the most part I was impressed.  I'll have to get FC4 when I find it for cheap.


----------



## Bleipriester

Emergency Call: 110


----------



## Montrovant




----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


>


Is that an evil Batman?


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an evil Batman?
Click to expand...

wow....

just wow.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an evil Batman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow....
> 
> just wow.
Click to expand...


That had to be a joke, didn't it?


----------



## Bleipriester

No. Why should I know that figure?


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> No. Why should I know that figure?



That is Wolverine, one of the more recognizable comic book characters in recent years.  Hugh Jackman has been playing him in the movies for more than 15 years, he just played him for the last time in the movie Logan recently.

Other than Batman, Superman, and perhaps Spider-Man, I'd say Wolverine is the most well known comic book character.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an evil Batman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow....
> 
> just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That had to be a joke, didn't it?
Click to expand...

Apparently not


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Why should I know that figure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Wolverine, one of the more recognizable comic book characters in recent years.  Hugh Jackman has been playing him in the movies for more than 15 years, he just played him for the last time in the movie Logan recently.
> 
> Other than Batman, Superman, and perhaps Spider-Man, I'd say Wolverine is the most well known comic book character.
Click to expand...

I am sorry but all that child molesters are banned in my country.


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Why should I know that figure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Wolverine, one of the more recognizable comic book characters in recent years.  Hugh Jackman has been playing him in the movies for more than 15 years, he just played him for the last time in the movie Logan recently.
> 
> Other than Batman, Superman, and perhaps Spider-Man, I'd say Wolverine is the most well known comic book character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry but all that child molesters are banned in my country.
Click to expand...


What?  Sorry, that post doesn't seem to make any sense.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


>



What is that icon next to your Start button?  Is that a Win 10 thing?


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that icon next to your Start button?  Is that a Win 10 thing?
Click to expand...

Yes, it shows the open tasks similar to the feature in Vista.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05

Maybe I'll use this one.


----------



## Ringel05

Or maybe this one.....


----------



## Bleipriester

Independence Day!






So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.


----------



## Bleipriester

The Russian future. The Lada Levitara!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.


You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......


----------



## miketx




----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......
Click to expand...

We don´t have a holiday about this.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t have a holiday about this.
Click to expand...

Start one........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t have a holiday about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start one........
Click to expand...

The don´t lose your wars day.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t have a holiday about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start one........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The don´t lose your wars day.
Click to expand...

That works.


----------



## Montrovant

miketx said:


> View attachment 210618



That is one very full quick launch bar!


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don´t I post a German Independence Day pic? The answer is simple. We do neither have independence nor an Independence Day. But maybe we get a Day of Defeat soon, since many fanatics call for more bombs every year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a day of defeat, one you'd be proud of.......
Click to expand...

We do still have bases.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Such clean desktops!


----------



## Montrovant

Marion Morrison said:


> Such clean desktops!



My gaming PC only has a couple of icons on the desktop.  My media PC, on the other hand, has about 30 folders and various other files scattered around.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


>


There´s surely a system behind the chaos, lol. Is that Fedora, Korora?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There´s surely a system behind the chaos, lol. Is that Fedora, Korora?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Andylusion

I'm a hopeless romantic I guess.


----------



## Likkmee

what else would anyone run ?


----------



## Montrovant

I wouldn't have those 2 DVD Flick icons, but the dvd burner on my other PC was having issues.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's my desktop....






Ahhhh the good ole days.......  Alas.......


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


>



I remember that pic!  That's a good one.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that pic!  That's a good one.
Click to expand...

Here's one for ya.....


----------



## Ringel05

My current one on the Linux desktop.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete

A painting by William S. Phillips titled, "Welcome Home Yank."


----------



## Ringel05

My Win 7 desktop.


----------



## Bleipriester

Hmmm, Nikki...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> My Win 7 desktop.





Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that pic!  That's a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's one for ya.....
Click to expand...


Those aren't bear eyes.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Bleipriester

miketx said:


> View attachment 254511


Was that the ISS?


----------



## progressive hunter

THIS IS WHAT MY MID-LIFE CRISIS LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## HenryBHough

Two monitors active just now.  One I'm typing on and here's the other:


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## iamwhatiseem

HenryBHough said:


> Two monitors active just now.  One I'm typing on and here's the other:
> 
> View attachment 438972


Monitoring white noise from a fan?


----------



## Likkmee

Something few could comprehend


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## miketx




----------



## FA_Q2

miketx said:


> View attachment 500369


Are you trying to give yourself a heat attack?


----------

